

Adobe May Gift Entire Workforce with Flash-Friendly Android Phones - stanleydrew
http://gizmodo.com/5529151/adobe-may-gift-entire-workforce-with-flash+friendly-android-phones

======
conanite
The phone "may very well run on pure spite, in lieu of the traditional
battery."

No matter how badly flash sucks, Adobe at least gets to play the underdog card
now.

